# double days returning?



## benale (Mar 10, 2014)

Last year Amtrak offered double points from March 18 through May 18. Any news on the return of this promotion? Looking forward to train riding to get those points. I'm almost at 30,000 and we are planning a nice round trip cross country trip in a roomette next year. I know I could always buy points,but with double points on the short runs I make, this is a better value..plus I get to ride!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 10, 2014)

An announcement should come soon about Double Points.


----------



## jimhudson (Mar 10, 2014)

Let's hope it's a Double/ Triple Points Promo that lasts a couple of months like two years ago!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, I have three trips planned for this spring and hope that some of them fall into the double points zone.


----------



## iggy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd be surprised if we ever see another triple points event. But a double or triple Spring promotion would help me to achieve my status upgrade very early in the year this year. Date changes to the program - killed my chance of earning my first status upgrade last year. If the usual Spring event goes live by April - I will definitely be earning some points.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 11, 2014)

The points you earn just bonus miles, not TQPs. All the extra TQP promotions seem to be targeted only to those who haven't made status yet.

In 2012 when I was traveling a ton and aiming towards Select+ I got two offers (one in summer, one for the final push in December that I took advantage off).

In 2013 when I was re-qualifying I got no bonus offers. Although others on this board posted getting them.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 12, 2014)

> EARN DOUBLE POINTS ON AMTRAK TRAVELIt's time to bring on the double points. Travel Amtrak® March 17 through May 17, 2014 and earn double points on your Amtrak travel. That's twice the points, any route, anywhere.
> 
> ALL ROUTES. ALL SPRING. | MARCH 17 – MAY 17
> 
> TERMS & CONDITIONSEarn double points on qualifying Amtrak travel from March 17 through May 17, 2014 11:59:59pm CT. Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/DoubleDays to participate. Members must include their membership number when making reservations for travel to qualify. Limit of two qualifying one-way trips per day. Amtrak Guest Rewards points will not be awarded for cancelled or refunded reservations or tickets. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 12, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't remember... If I already have a trip booked, I just have to register for the promotion, right? I seem to remember it works as long as you're registered for the promotion and have your AGR number attached to the reservation.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 12, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I can't remember... If I already have a trip booked, I just have to register for the promotion, right? I seem to remember it works as long as you're registered for the promotion and have your AGR number attached to the reservation.


I believe so. It's the traveling that earns the points, not the booking.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2014)

A slight clarification. As long as you're registered and travel during the period, you earn double points!

It doesn't matter if you booked your trip in April on 8/23/2013. You're traveling during the promotion. Likewise, even if you book a trip for 7/6/2014 on 3/27/2014, you will not earn double points because you are not traveling during the promotion - unless there is another promotion and you register for that one.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 12, 2014)

Right. I knew about the travel dates but couldn't remember the linkage specifics. Thanks!


----------



## BCL (Mar 12, 2014)

I just got a 10-ride that's active this Friday the 14th. I haven't ridden on it though. They post for the first day they're valid. These new eTicket ones even post after they're used instead of after the last day on the ticket. I guess I could cancel, get an eVoucher, and get a new one for the 17th.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Mar 15, 2014)

Last week, I traveled round trip between Oroville and Suisun on the Cap Corridor. The CC has a Senior half-price special right now, so I spent only $36 and recieved 400 AGR points! (There were four segments--bus, train, train, bus--at 100 points per segment).

I registered for Double Points and then made a reservation to travel next Tuesday from Oroville to Martinez, round trip. I'm already getting a good deal because of the half-price Senior special.

I'm hoping I can take advantage of both promotions and get 800 points for only $38! But they might not give me double points since I'm already using the half price deal.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 15, 2014)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Last week, I traveled round trip between Oroville and Suisun on the Cap Corridor. The CC has a Senior half-price special right now, so I spent only $36 and recieved 400 AGR points! (There were four segments--bus, train, train, bus--at 100 points per segment).
> 
> I registered for Double Points and then made a reservation to travel next Tuesday from Oroville to Martinez, round trip. I'm already getting a good deal because of the half-price Senior special.
> 
> I'm hoping I can take advantage of both promotions and get 800 points for only $38! But they might not give me double points since I'm already using the half price deal.


The half price discount should not matter, but the double points deal is limited to two segments a day. Your four segment trip would have two segments double, two not, for a total of 600 points. Still, not bad at all.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Mar 15, 2014)

$38 = 600 points. I'm good with that, especially since my husband and granddaughter are coming with me. That's a family total of 1800 points for $114! Plus a really fun day together.


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 16, 2014)

benale said:


> Last year Amtrak offered double points from March 18 through May 18. Any news on the return of this promotion? Looking forward to train riding to get those points. I'm almost at 30,000 and we are planning a nice round trip cross country trip in a roomette next year. I know I could always buy points,but with double points on the short runs I make, this is a better value..plus I get to ride!


Yesterday I called AGR to redeem my pts. The agent told me the double pts 3/17-5/17 and enrolled me.


----------



## BCL (Mar 17, 2014)

Trainmans daughter said:


> I'm hoping I can take advantage of both promotions and get 800 points for only $38! But they might not give me double points since I'm already using the half price deal.


Doesn't matter. I've gotten double points on all sorts of deals. AAA discount. Weekend Capitol Corridor Discount. Special promotions like Oakland A's to/from the Coliseum I think even child fare gets the double points. However, it was mentioned that you're limited to two per segments day for double points.

However, I've got that beat for price. Try RIC to SFC round trip. Normally $24, although I book each way separately. With the weekend special it's $12 - four segments where I've gotten 400 points. It may even be cheaper for BKY-SFC, but that runs into problems when the conductor can't find the passenger. There are also a lot of cheaper round trips, but again finding the conductor is an issue if it's a few minutes from one station to the next.


----------



## benale (Mar 17, 2014)

I use the Keystone service quite often during double days. Round trip from Elizabethtown to Harrisburg or Lancaster is $11.04 senior fare. Also from Philly..Paoli,,Exton and Downingtown are the same price. You can really rack up those points!


----------



## dabrilloman (Mar 19, 2014)

Does the Double Days promotion include trips already booked? I booked my CHI-RNO-SAC-PDX-MSP trip back in November and I travel next week...3-36 to 4-3.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 19, 2014)

dabrilloman said:


> Does the Double Days promotion include trips already booked? I booked my CHI-RNO-SAC-PDX-MSP trip back in November and I travel next week...3-36 to 4-3.


Yes, as long as you're registered for the promotion.


----------



## dabrilloman (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Sarah...I am registered for the promotion and I checked my e-ticket...my Guest Rewards number is on it. So I should be set! Looking forward to the trip and double points!!! One week from today!


----------

